# Litterbox vs potty pads?



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

I have been looking into the option of the doggy litterbox instead of potty pads. I am curious if others here use a doggy litter box. Do you use it with dog litter or with potty pads? What has your experience been? 

In Edmonton, Alberta our normal winter temps range from -20C(-4F) to -40C (-40F). Last winter we had a full week of temps that ranged from -40C (-40F) to -45C (-49F)! I can't imagine a maltese could handle temps like that- even with a doggy snowsuit and booties.


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

Deana,

I don't have tempatures anywhere near that cold...and I still use puppy pads because the winter is too cold to take Teddy out.









When I first got Teddy, I too did not know which way was better....so I tried both. I settled on the puppy pads because the litter was just too messy and I could not really find Teddy's poo....it just seemed to always be dirty because I did not know which pieces got hit with pee. The other problem I had was that the pellets were too big for Teddy's feet. So when he went in the box he seemed to be walking on eggs and trying to balance. A bigger dog I think would not have that problem...but your little one is going to be around the same size so I don't know how much he will like it either. 

How exciting for you....I hope you fall in love this weekend. But with the face I saw on him....I can't imagine you not falling in love.


----------



## Bridge (Jun 2, 2005)

I used the litter box in the beginning with pee pads. Then I started using litter, but he didn't like it since the pieces were so big, guess it hurt his feet. Now I use a Yogi potty which is just like a dog Wizard with a plastic grid on top to keep the pee away from his feet and a pee pad underneath.


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

Good to know that the doggy litter is too big for them. But I bet cat litter is still too small and would get stuck in their paws. I was thinking a good option might be to use a litter pan with the potty pad inside it. 

Bridge- I am not familiar with Yogi potty, and did a google search but couldn't find it. What is it?


----------



## Bridge (Jun 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Deanna_@Sep 30 2005, 12:22 PM
> *Good to know that the doggy litter is too big for them. But I bet cat litter is still too small and would get stuck in their paws. I was thinking a good option might be to use a litter pan with the potty pad inside it.
> 
> Bridge- I am not familiar with Yogi potty, and did a google search but couldn't find it. What is it?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=105034*


[/QUOTE]
It's a plastic potty with a grid over it that lifts off and within the potty you can either put newspaper or a pee pad. I think it keeps their feet a little cleaner. They have a large one and a smaller one. If you go to Puppy in Style and click on the picture of the Yogi, it should come up. Here is a link for the larger one: 
http://www.puppyinstyle.com/shop.cart?acti...od_id=PIS-PO-02

I have the smaller one but wish I had bought the larger one so he could have more room...


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

Bridge, thanks for the link- that looks awesome! I will totally consider it.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

I use the large size dog litter pans with wee pads in them and a cat litter "grate" to keep away pee-pee paws. I get my wee-pads on ebay at a great price.


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

In the beginning I also put the puppy pads in the litter box....after time I realized it was not neccessary because Teddy went on the pad well enough not to be reminded stepping into the pan.


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

I use the wizdog with Wee Wee pads in it. Also live in canada ontario last year it was -20 for two weeks. I won't be moving to your area anytime soon.









Bridge how is the yogi working for you?


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chelsey_@Sep 30 2005, 11:30 AM
> *I use the wizdog with Wee Wee pads in it. Also live in canada ontario last year it was -20 for two weeks.  I won't be moving  to your area anytime soon.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


I have only been in Canada for three years now. I am from Texas, I never even owned a coat before I got here! It's been a shocker- but I do love it here.


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Deanna+Sep 30 2005, 02:42 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have only been in Canada for three years now. I am from Texas, I never even owned a coat before I got here! It's been a shocker- but I do love it here.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=105113
[/B][/QUOTE]

Welcome to SM and Welcome the canada.


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bridge+Sep 30 2005, 11:32 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's a plastic potty with a grid over it that lifts off and within the potty you can either put newspaper or a pee pad. I think it keeps their feet a little cleaner. They have a large one and a smaller one. If you go to Puppy in Style and click on the picture of the Yogi, it should come up. Here is a link for the larger one: 
http://www.puppyinstyle.com/shop.cart?acti...od_id=PIS-PO-02

I have the smaller one but wish I had bought the larger one so he could have more room...
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=105040
[/B][/QUOTE]

I have the Wizdog but I might want one for the other end of the house. What are the inside measurements of the Yogi potty. I think that you were right in getting the smaller one. I would hate to clean up urine that could go between the two held together with magnets. That sounds like a lot of work and I think that I would rather have 2 small ones. What color do you reccommend?


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

I use puppy pads and they work great


----------



## mpd (Jun 2, 2005)

I have the Wizdog but I might want one for the other end of the house. What are the inside measurements of the Yogi potty. I think that you were right in getting the smaller one. I would hate to clean up urine that could go between the two held together with magnets. That sounds like a lot of work and I think that I would rather have 2 small ones. What color do you reccommend?
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=105147
[/QUOTE]


Did you know that you can order two 24 x 18 dog crate pans from www.dog.com at $10.00 each and purchase Plaskolite egg crate grid at Home Depot or Lowes ( 24 x 48 in sheet is S10.57) and end up with two puppy potties that fit perfectly for the Nature's Miracle 23 x 24 pads and end up being cheaper than the wizdog?

Also, be careful... the website has wizdog as costing $39.95 but then they tack extra 10 dollars without warning for shipping.


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

> Did you know that you can order two 24 x 18 dog crate pans from www.dog.com at $10.00 each and purchase Plaskolite egg crate grid at Home Depot or Lowes ( 24 x 48 in sheet is S10.57)  and end up with two puppy potties that fit perfectly for the Nature's Miracle 23 x 24 pads
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=105261


[/B][/QUOTE]

I just tried to order Yogi Potty- and they don't ship to Canada!









Thanks for posting the pictures in your gallery- I will show the pics to my husband so he can get the grate stuff at home depot!


----------



## Bridge (Jun 2, 2005)

The yogi potty works good, but it still leaves a little urine on the plastic which I just wipe away. It could be bigger though. The small yogi potty is just 18 x 16 inches. I think I'll check out the litter pan at dog.com. Thanks for posting!

P.S. I got the yellow because it shows up better, but either is fine, orange or yellow.


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

> I have the Wizdog but I might want one for the other end of the house. What are the inside measurements of the Yogi potty. I think that you were right in getting the smaller one. I would hate to clean up urine that could go between the two held together with magnets. That sounds like a lot of work and I think that I would rather have 2 small ones. What color do you reccommend?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=105147



Did you know that you can order two 24 x 18 dog crate pans from www.dog.com at $10.00 each and purchase Plaskolite egg crate grid at Home Depot or Lowes ( 24 x 48 in sheet is S10.57) and end up with two puppy potties that fit perfectly for the Nature's Miracle 23 x 24 pads and end up being cheaper than the wizdog?

Also, be careful... the website has wizdog as costing $39.95 but then they tack extra 10 dollars without warning for shipping.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=105261
[/QUOTE]

Thank you so much for the information. I will do that and save money plus the pads don't fit the Wizdog that well on the ends and I have tried several brands of pads. I usually end up washing urine off the ends of the Wizdog.


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

I have never had that problem with the wizdog. The pads I use go over on the sides a bit and you can tear of a bit if need. I also use the natures miricle pad. I find they work very well for me better then the blue ones. Here are some pictures of the wizdog.
Chelsey in action 

I will also check out that site. www.dog.com great idea. 

[attachment=596:attachment][attachment=597:attachment][attachment=598:attachment


----------



## mpd (Jun 2, 2005)

Thank you so much for the information. I will do that and save money plus the pads don't fit the Wizdog that well on the ends and I have tried several brands of pads. I usually end up washing urine off the ends of the Wizdog.















<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=105311
[/QUOTE]


The thanks really should go to Chelsey, not too long ago she shared the pic of the wizdog while I waited for the one I ordered to arrive (which is on its way back). I ordered it because somehow I thought the grid was perhaps smaller and easier on the dogs' feet... but actually, I still prefer the grid on the welcome cat mat (www.groupone.com) they just do not sell it in stores in the size I would need.

The beauty of the pan and the egg crate is that you can purchase the size you need. If you use Nature's Miracle, I think the 24" size pan is perfect. If you use the Arm and Hammer 22 x 30 the 30" would be perfect. Or the 24 x 36, then really one needs to place down two overlapping Nature's Miracle pads. Also, I would start a bit bigger while they are learning to go and then downsize. My dogs' circling seems to be getting smaller!

Also, I am temporarily using the pads on the pan because I am backtraining my older puppy to go indoors. He seems to be getting it (a week without accidents!) But I need to figure how to raise the grid up so I can go back to using clumping kitty litter. I liked being able to scoop the hard clumps and be done with it. 

I don't know how to add pictures to the messages like Chelsey! Can someone pm me how to add picts to message so you can see the nature's miracle pad on the 24" crate pan ? And by the way, while I was setting it up for pic, my dog did it like Chelsey's dog did! 

If you have ideas for improvement, please shoot!


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

> Thank you so much for the information. I will do that and save money plus the pads don't fit the Wizdog that well on the ends and I have tried several brands of pads. I usually end up washing urine off the ends of the Wizdog.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The thanks really should go to Chelsey, not too long ago she shared the pic of the wizdog while I waited for the one I ordered to arrive (which is on its way back). I ordered it because somehow I thought the grid was perhaps smaller and easier on the dogs' feet... but actually, I still prefer the grid on the welcome cat mat (www.groupone.com) they just do not sell it in stores in the size I would need.

The beauty of the pan and the egg crate is that you can purchase the size you need. If you use Nature's Miracle, I think the 24" size pan is perfect. If you use the Arm and Hammer 22 x 30 the 30" would be perfect. Or the 24 x 36, then really one needs to place down two overlapping Nature's Miracle pads. Also, I would start a bit bigger while they are learning to go and then downsize. My dogs' circling seems to be getting smaller!

Also, I am temporarily using the pads on the pan because I am backtraining my older puppy to go indoors. He seems to be getting it (a week without accidents!) But I need to figure how to raise the grid up so I can go back to using clumping kitty litter. I liked being able to scoop the hard clumps and be done with it. 

I don't know how to add pictures to the messages like Chelsey! Can someone pm me how to add picts to message so you can see the nature's miracle pad on the 24" crate pan ? And by the way, while I was setting it up for pic, my dog did it like Chelsey's dog did! 

If you have ideas for improvement, please shoot!
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=105388
[/QUOTE]

If you have the pictures in your gallery I can add them for you... Sorry I only just saw this post.


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chelsey_@Oct 2 2005, 12:52 AM
> *I have never had that problem with the wizdog.  The pads I use go over on the sides a bit and you can tear of a bit if need.  I also use the natures miricle pad.  I find they work  very well for me better then the blue ones.  Here are some pictures of the wizdog.
> Chelsey in action
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]



I looked at this before Chulita came home but wasn't sure about it. Now is this basically just to keep thier feet dry??


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

It keeps there paws, and body dry and your floors clean.
sometime chelsey will lay on it as well but the urine never toches her. So that' a plus.
www.wizdog.com. 

There are more details there. I also updated an other post with has pros and cons. and alternatives to use. 

It has been very good for us. Not all puppies take to it. At first they may not like the feel of the grid but you have to keep giving them treat when they go on it. chelsey did not like the feel of it on her feet at first.. but now she is a pro... she will even run across when it is in her way. At least i don't have to worry about pee tracks in the home.


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chelsey_@Nov 22 2005, 12:36 PM
> *It keeps there paws, and body dry and your floors clean.
> sometime chelsey will lay on it as well but the urine never toches her.  So that' a plus.
> www.wizdog.com.
> ...


[/QUOTE]


Gotcha..









Chulita has been going on pads since she was at the breeder. I have one upstairs for her and one downstairs and she's a pro. I have no problems with just the pad by itself for now. But it's good to know about how these products work for everyone else just in case I do decide to get on in the future.


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

Yep it really just depends on what your needs require. For use used to just the wee wee pads... and try to stick them to the floor. Well that was a mess when I removed the pad the floors still had this horible mark on it. It took a year to remove the sticky stain.. it finally came of the floor last week. Second.. when chelsey was smaller she used to rip the pad to sreads. pee on it then rip it up. What a mess to clean up.
With the wizdod or the alternitive one. The puppy can not get to the pad to rip it up. 
Chelsey can not lift up the grid on top... That is a plus... also I to not have to put that wee wee pad cover thing on every time i change the pad. The best part is the urine leaks through the pad well it ends up on your wizdog not your carpet or the floors.

The wizdog is very easy.. just change the wee pad or paper an your puppy is good to go. 
We also take it with us to the in-laws... it great for us.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

I tried the litterbox thing with kodie and it didnt go too well at all... he was already trainned on puppy pads but I wanted to see if I could get him to go in the actual litterbox... so I put puppy pads inside of it and showed him it but no luck. Kodie would go inside the litter box and play! He would try biting the sides and jumping around like its a game!! -_-  haha...







I gave up... so.. i just put his puppy pad on the floor and he goes on it. He likes to run around when he has to go and he couldnt really do that in a litterbox... i think that is the main reason why he didnt like it.


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Kodie_@Nov 22 2005, 03:22 PM
> *I tried the litterbox thing with kodie and it didnt go too well at all... he was already trainned on puppy pads but I wanted to see if I could get him to go in the actual litterbox... so I put puppy pads inside of it and showed him it but no luck.  Kodie would go inside the litter box and play!  He would try biting the sides and jumping around like its a game!! -_-    haha...
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]



How funny. Everything is A GAME when they are puppies huh?? LOL. I just put down a puppy pad on the floor and it works for her. When I got her from the breeder I asked her about her being trained and she told me "well we just got it down pack that the puppy pad is not a toy and we don't shred it up" LOL So when I brought her home the first day I put it down and she knew what to do.


----------



## MaxMommy (Nov 1, 2005)

I like the way the yogi potty looks better than wiz dog.

Ebay has wiz dog alot cheaper.

http://search.ebay.com/search/search.dll?s...=&fsop=1&fsoo=1


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

Wonderfully informative thread guys...thanks







Bella uses pee-pads with pee pad tray and I was thrilled how quickly she took to it.... but it is sure nice to learn about other options.

~carole and bella~


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=122349
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

Lacey uses the wizdog. I did try the dog litter but she did not like walking on it at all. When I first received the wizdog I put the pads on top of it...she didn't like the feel of the plastic grid at first, but now she has no problem using it. It took about a week to get her fully trained to use it. I live in Northeast Ohio in the snowbelt...we get lots of snow so having the wizdog is great for us. Plus, if we don't get home when we should we know that Lacey isn't waiting to go outside to do her business, she just uses her wizdog. She does like to go outside to do her business but she uses the wizdog all the time.


----------



## cinders (Dec 7, 2005)

I litter box trained Murphy and he still isn't too thrilled about walking on the litter to pee but he does go into the box to poo. The Purina people have started making the litter smaller in size, and I think Murphy likes it better. Although he likes to rearrange the clean litter on the carpet.
Since he is a typical boy and doesn't always hit the litter box when he pees. I started cutting one of those pee pads in half and anchored it under the litter box so it doesn't move and when he misses....the pad catches it.
So far, its worked for me....and I know what you mean about cold temps. He doesn't seem to mind it but I just want to make sure he doesn't get sick from being out in the cold too long.


----------

